# Don't let it lapse



## PG506 (May 1, 2012)

I know plenty of people that take NREMT then get State Cert and let the NREMT expire. Keep it you never know what job might be waiting on the around the corner that requires NREMT


----------



## Anjel (May 1, 2012)

PG506 said:


> I know plenty of people that take NREMT then get State Cert and let the NREMT expire. Keep it you never know what job might be waiting on the around the corner that requires NREMT



Errr...thanks.


----------



## fast65 (May 1, 2012)

Um...thanks for the insight I guess. :unsure:


----------



## usalsfyre (May 1, 2012)

I did it and while I do need to retest for NREMT...I've been fine


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 1, 2012)

I only need to recert NR if I plan on moving out of my state pretty much. I don't plan on leaving so its not an issue lol


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 1, 2012)

I know plenty of people in CA that take the NREMT then get their State Cert and let the NREMT expire.  These are smart people.  If you have no reasonable intention of leaving the state or applying with one of a few Idiot Employers that require two identical certifications, only one of which applies, then why maintain two cards?  If you need a currently unused cert later in life... test and get it when needed rather than pay out cash for how many years for something you don't use.

I was grandfathered into CA's current system and have never had to test for the NREMT; and the only problem I have had was when my County Card was unacceptable in another county (whatever) and I was prevented from starting my FTO time until I dished out a couple hundred dollars for a card that said the same thing as my other card.

IMHO:  In CA, maintain your state card at all cost, maintain your NREMT if you want or have a need, but for the love of God, do not do what a local CalFire BC told a bunch of newbie FFs; that all they needed was their NREMT... now there are several EMT's who were hired at other gigs and then were told, "Oops... sorry... you need your state card... the NREMT is not valid for employment per EMSA Policy..."


----------



## Aidey (May 1, 2012)

The problem with letting your NREMT lapse is that it is crazy expensive to re test for. A few people I know have let it lapse and then had to pay $300+ to get it back.


----------



## Veneficus (May 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> The problem with letting your NREMT lapse is that it is crazy expensive to re test for. A few people I know have let it lapse and then had to pay $300+ to get it back.



Testing site fees really suck.

Having said that, I haven't had a NR card since about 2006. Unless you are actively looking for out of state work it is a waste of money supporting an impotent agency.


----------



## TacEMT (May 1, 2012)

I am in the same situation. I have my NREMT-B and my California EMT certification. I am up for re certification in March 2013. Maintaining my NREMT cert will be rather expensive, and I don't even know where I can obtain the 72 hours of Continuing EMT education required by the NREMT. 

There is a school I can go to that provides the 24 hours of refresher training, and that is the only CE required to renew my state certification. But for the NREMT, I will also need an additional 48 hours, which I can only obtain half online, and it will be very costly for me to obtain. 

I don't believe I will ever leave the state, and in the rare occasion that I do, I'll just probably take an accelerated EMT program and retest for the NREMT. Also EMT is only a side job for me, so I don't think I should spend hundreds of dollars a year to maintain the NR certification.


----------



## MochaRaf (May 1, 2012)

I am a NJ EMT who had to take the NREMT in order to challenge for Florida cert, my little sisters friend rides for a Fire Department down there so I was gonna check it out since I spend a huge junk of time in FL. 

I am a bit confused about the NR re-cert. Do I have to do the 72hr CE as well as re-test before my cert expires? Or do I only need to do the required amount of CE as well as continue to actively work in EMS to extend my national cert?

The other thing is, my department is not listed under the NREMT listed agencies, so it currently has me listed as "unaffiliated". My state does not require us to get National cert so my department has no intend on adding our agencies to the database, does this mean that according to nationals I am not currently active in the EMS field? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## adamjh3 (May 1, 2012)

The affiliation on the NREMT site is only if you do all of your recertification on line


----------

